# Superuser toast notifications on 1.9.16.1



## Fuzzman88 (Sep 5, 2011)

If anyone else is annoyed by the toast notifications from Superuser popping up every time they wake up their phone (only happens to me with certain apps), just go to Rom Manager > Download ROM > Superuser > Superuser 3.0 Beta 4 efgh

Let the file download, then reboot into CWM and install the .zip file. Reboot and the version of Superuser that came with this build will be gone, and the new shiny version will be in its place.

Note: I don't know if this will work on any other versions of MIUI, or if you can install it straight from Rom Manager. But using my method, it's working great so far for me. I'd still make a backup before installing the new version of Superuser, just to be safe.

Hopefully one of the (awesome) devs will incorporate the newer version of Superuser into the next update. It's got some useful features.

Loving MIUI with the GB kernel! :grin:


----------



## asmedbeats (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anyone confirms this worked? Not that I don't trust you! Its just I'm not going to be my comp for the day in case something goes wrong


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

asmedbeats said:


> Can anyone confirms this worked? Not that I don't trust you! Its just I'm not going to be my comp for the day in case something goes wrong


Yeah, its works just fine. Its what I had done to get rid of the toasts. Just flash the new SU and go to the settings menu and turn notifications off.


----------



## Fuzzman88 (Sep 5, 2011)

asmedbeats said:


> Can anyone confirms this worked? Not that I don't trust you! Its just I'm not going to be my comp for the day in case something goes wrong


Just remember the 1st rule of tinkering with Android...make a backup! That way if something seems screwy, you don't even need a computer to go back to your previous settings.


----------



## asmedbeats (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm loving miui


----------

